# Is this competition grade?



## itsjun

Got this as a freebie.
But after keeping it for awhile, I realise it has nice forms and finnage









Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## DZIM

I'm not that knowledgeable about competition standards, but the tail is uneven which I would expect to be a defect in terms of showing quality. 


Fish is incredibly beautiful though. Great colors.


----------



## lilnaugrim

He has some beautiful form! I judge most closing according to IBC standards, so I'll give you some info on that. He'd be judged as an Asymmetrical HMPK


Good things:

In terms of body, he's gorgeous. Beautiful arching top-line! It shouldn't be so humped or straight or with a bend/crook in it. His body thickness is just right, not super slender that he looks like he's starving but also not thick enough to look strange.
His dorsal is beautiful, it could stand to be a little taller at the front end of it where it starts but it extends forward very nicely as it should. It's nice and rounded, it could be a little bigger so it completely overlaps with the caudal, but not a bad start.
Caudal has a beautiful spread and the rays at the edges of the straight side of the D shape, extend out almost completely. You shouldn't see stubby rays at the straight edges, they should extend all the way up to where the curve starts if this makes sense. It can be hard to explain this part without being able to point.
Anal fin is a decent shape, nice slant to it. Goes beyond the caudal as it should in Traditional PK and Asymmetrical HMPK.
Ventral points are the same length or very close to point on anal fin; that's good! I don't see any splits on them either which is not super common.


Bad things:

Scales are deformed. They're showing the x-factor gene which isn't good. The scale coverage also does not completely color the fish. If it's supposed to be a dragon or Metallic, the scales must cover all.
Caudal has too many rays. You see how it's starting to look a little ruffly and isn't completely flat? That's due to having too many rays. Ideally a PK should only have 2-8 rays to make a nice flat tail. You want the membrane to be stretched out to give the full D spread, not have more rays. If you were to breed him, I would suggest a 2-4 ray female with a good strong dorsal fin as well.
I can see he has a false egg spot (ovipositor), this is an immediate disqualifying item in showing at the IBC.


So, I've judged according to showing, I can also judge according to breeding if that was something you were interested in. Looks like he could still grow a bit and fill out more. The biggest faults are really his scales and that ovipositor. Overall, he's quite a lovely fish!


----------



## itsjun

lilnaugrim said:


> He has some beautiful form! I judge most closing according to IBC standards, so I'll give you some info on that. He'd be judged as an Asymmetrical HMPK
> 
> 
> Good things:
> 
> In terms of body, he's gorgeous. Beautiful arching top-line! It shouldn't be so humped or straight or with a bend/crook in it. His body thickness is just right, not super slender that he looks like he's starving but also not thick enough to look strange.
> His dorsal is beautiful, it could stand to be a little taller at the front end of it where it starts but it extends forward very nicely as it should. It's nice and rounded, it could be a little bigger so it completely overlaps with the caudal, but not a bad start.
> Caudal has a beautiful spread and the rays at the edges of the straight side of the D shape, extend out almost completely. You shouldn't see stubby rays at the straight edges, they should extend all the way up to where the curve starts if this makes sense. It can be hard to explain this part without being able to point.
> Anal fin is a decent shape, nice slant to it. Goes beyond the caudal as it should in Traditional PK and Asymmetrical HMPK.
> Ventral points are the same length or very close to point on anal fin; that's good! I don't see any splits on them either which is not super common.
> 
> 
> Bad things:
> 
> Scales are deformed. They're showing the x-factor gene which isn't good. The scale coverage also does not completely color the fish. If it's supposed to be a dragon or Metallic, the scales must cover all.
> Caudal has too many rays. You see how it's starting to look a little ruffly and isn't completely flat? That's due to having too many rays. Ideally a PK should only have 2-8 rays to make a nice flat tail. You want the membrane to be stretched out to give the full D spread, not have more rays. If you were to breed him, I would suggest a 2-4 ray female with a good strong dorsal fin as well.
> I can see he has a false egg spot (ovipositor), this is an immediate disqualifying item in showing at the IBC.
> 
> 
> So, I've judged according to showing, I can also judge according to breeding if that was something you were interested in. Looks like he could still grow a bit and fill out more. The biggest faults are really his scales and that ovipositor. Overall, he's quite a lovely fish!


The last point was why I got him for free.
I was trying to get female to breed but it end up being a male.

Thanks for your pointers


Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu

Closed thread. Critique requests now go in Betta Pictures.


----------

